# Furniture shopping



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi, 
Can anybody recommend some good quality furniture shops in the Paphos area please. I'm looking to buy beds and sofas etc. rather than ship my current furnishings.
I understand it may be a bit more expensive to purchase in Cyprus but new beginnings and all.....plus I think it would be more fun to spend money on new stuff rather than shipping costs.

Thanks, 
Rema


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I've no experience of buying furniture here so I can't make recommendations but a drive up the Polis Road will allow you to see quite a few furniture stores.

Pete


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

PeteandSylv said:


> I've no experience of buying furniture here so I can't make recommendations but a drive up the Polis Road will allow you to see quite a few furniture stores.
> 
> Pete


Take a packed lunch and a flask, you could be there all day.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Rema said:


> Hi,
> Can anybody recommend some good quality furniture shops in the Paphos area please. I'm looking to buy beds and sofas etc. rather than ship my current furnishings.
> I understand it may be a bit more expensive to purchase in Cyprus but new beginnings and all.....plus I think it would be more fun to spend money on new stuff rather than shipping costs.
> 
> ...


Isn't Steptoes s'posed to be ok?

Must admit the name reminds me of the long ago TV prog, 'Alberrrt!!' and you 'Dirty Old Man........' Steptoe and Son

In the days when we had proper TV progs that you could laugh at.:focus:


----------



## Joycea82 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hello Rema,

I am planning a move to Cyprus in a years time and sent a container out two years ago, having investigated the prices over there, I spent half of the total amount quoted from stores in the Paphos region for just furniture (which did not include furnishings/ garden furniture etc) sending 39 boxes of goods and brand new sofas/ beds etc and used Burke Bros, who had previously moved us within the UK and offer a fantastic service.

Just another option you may want to consider, the only goods I selected over in Cyprus were white goods.

Kind regards

Joyce


----------

